# Goat Coughing...



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 18, 2012)

*Sorry don't know if this is an emergency, I don't know enough about goats to tell if it is or not.

All my goats are CAE and CL negative and half have been tested negative for Johnes Disease, the other half haven't been tested yet.

I have an approx 5 year old milking Nubian doe who recently started coughing. She was my first goat and I've had her about 3 months. My others goats were coughing a little bit when I first brought them home, but I don't know if it was dust or eating grain too fast, or what it was. 

I dewormed with Ivomec Plus on the 2nd and 12th.

None of the other goats cough now except her and only within the last couple days.

I have no idea if this is related but I wanted to add it anyway; I trimmed her feet last week and I got one a little too short and she got a little rock stuck in the soft part and has been limping and laying down a lot. I soaked her foot several times in iodine water and I have been wrapping it to keep dirt out. 

I have no idea if the cough means anything but I wanted to post here just in case!!!

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thank you!*


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2012)

First 2 things that I would do are:

1) Take her temperature.  If it's high then I would treat as pneumonia.  If cough persisted beyond that treatment then I would pursue treatment for lungworm .

2) Have a fecal done to include a float for coccidia .  Treat as needed.


----------



## marliah (May 18, 2012)

My three year old momma does that too from time to time, none of my other goats do, I just ignore it cause I have dewormed and treated with Vetrx in case it was a cold and she seems fine otherwise so I'm thinking it's just something she does.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 18, 2012)

Coughing really isn't such a big issue, unless it is a really strange cough. Most of the time a goat cough is because it inhaled dust, food, or something else. Some goats just cough. You should be worried if the goat acts strange or if it has a high temperature. If it still doesn't seem right to you then check the areas where they sleep, eat, drink, or any other areas where the go to all the time. Some times it is some moldy or old hay that they are inhaling and is causing them to cough. I am like most, where I don't like worming if I don't have to. My Kikos don't have issues, but the Nigerians need wormed sometimes, and I only do it if they need it.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 18, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> First 2 things that I would do are:
> 
> 1) Take her temperature.  If it's high then I would treat as pneumonia.  If cough persisted beyond that treatment then I would pursue treatment for lungworm .
> 
> 2) Have a fecal done to include a float for coccidia .  Treat as needed.


*
I'll go take her temp now. What should it be at? (just looked 102-103*, right?)

According to your page if it's high then start with antibiotics... Can I use any other antibiotics (such as Tylan 50) instead of the other ones listed?

If the temp's not high I shouldn't do anything?

I've already done Ivermectin; shouldn't that have gotten rid of lungworm if that's what it is?

Forgot to mention she is eating, drinking, defecating everything is fine except she acts tired, but it could be from the foot thing?

Thank you!*


----------



## elevan (May 19, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Temp should be between 101-103*  Though pneumonia doesn't always present with a fever...you have to make a judgement call sometimes.

I like Tylan 50 myself.




			If the temp's not high I shouldn't do anything?
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you get a fecal and that you check for coccidia.




			I've already done Ivermectin; shouldn't that have gotten rid of lungworm if that's what it is?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe...maybe not.  It depends on your level of drug resistance in your area on your farm.

From the article:




			Treatment Options:
All of the following drugs will treat lungworm (the question is only how effective they are in your area):
Ivermectin
Levasole or Tramisol (levamisole)
Safe-guard (fenbendazole)
Valbazen (valbazen)

Treatment Notes: 

Levamisole needs to be repeated in 2 weeks

Combo therapy option:  Fenbendazole (Safe-guard) 1ml / 10# for 10 days and Ivermectin 1% injectible 1ml / 25#  for 3-5 days (both given orally)

Take animals off of pasture during treatment

Give supportive therapy as needed
		
Click to expand...

For many the combo therapy is necessary because of resistance. 






			Forgot to mention she is eating, drinking, defecating everything is fine except she acts tired, but it could be from the foot thing?

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

*Could be the foot thing...

But a "depressed" or "overly tired" goat should be considered a sick goat imo as it is not normal behavior.  If it were the foot I would still be expecting them to be up and moving and generally doing goat stuff with a limp or other visible favoring of the foot.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 19, 2012)

*K I took the temps. 

Doe in question; thermometer says 99.5.

Two does with nothing wrong; 99.5 and 100.

I am going to say normal temp and inaccurate thermometer. *


----------



## elevan (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, get a new thermometer and try again


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 19, 2012)

*Hmm well, now I guess I am just not sure. Should I call and ask the vet tomorrow?

She is walking around eating etc, and just favoring that foot. And laying down a little more than normal.

She has always been a calm goat and now she just seems a little more calm.

Hard for me to say if I am just being paranoid or if something really is wrong. 

Edited to add: she only coughed once the whole hour I was out there, and it was just for a few seconds.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 19, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Yeah, get a new thermometer and try again


*

That's the only one I have in the house. It's a brinsea, so supposed to be super accurate but not "made" for what I just used it for... that's probably why. 

I'll have to pick up a new thermometer tomorrow when I'm down the hill.*


----------



## elevan (May 19, 2012)

It certainly would be good for you to call the vet and get their opinion and you should get that fecal done with them  

I understand that it can be tough to make a judgement call when you're newer to goats.  This could be nothing or it could be something.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 19, 2012)

*Yes I will call her tomorrow and ask her opinion and get a fecal to her.


I will keep everyone updated.


Thank you!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 28, 2012)

*Well just thought I'd update everyone; Delilah is back to her 'ol normal self. I haven't heard her cough for a couple days now and her foot seems to be all better, she's not limping any more and she's running around and coming up to the gate again for grain. 

Not sure what it was but glad it's passed. 

I still want to get a fecal to the vet though, just to check.*


----------



## elevan (May 28, 2012)

Glad she's feeling better.  And glad that you still plan to take a fecal in for her.


----------

